# New to the forums and TTC! :)



## clynn393

Hi everyone. My name is Chelsea. I'm new to the boards, and fairly new to TTC (6 months), so I apologize if I haven't gotten the lingo down yet! :laugh2: 

So, I have always had pretty irregular periods. I went on birth control in 2013 and got off last spring. In August I was diagnosed with PCOS and prescribed Metformin (500mg). DH and I also started TTC that month. My cycles were typically 36-38 days after I got off my BC, but just a few cycles into TTC I had a 19 day cycle (October). The next cycle lasted 57 days (Oct 19-Dec 14). My doctor had to prescribe me 10mg of Provera to start my period. 22 days into THAT cycle (Dec 15-Jan 28, 45 days) my doctor tested my progesterone to see if I had ovulated. I did not. Fortunately my OB doesn't like to play around, so on CD 5-9 of my current cycle, also started with Provera, I was given 50mg of Clomid. I am using OPKs, saliva ferning, and temping. My CM is pretty back and forth so I don't rely an awful lot on it. For the first time I am receiving a darker test line on my OPKs than the control, and my saliva is ferning. It's all pretty new to me sp I'm still a bit confused by it all, but I will certainly utilize this board with all my questions! :winkwink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! Good luck :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome! Good luck with TTC!


----------

